# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalë të urta Shqiptare

## AfterDark

Fjale te urta !!!


Do te doja te nisja kete teme te re ne forum pikerisht me idene e mire per te grumbulluar sa me shume."fjale te urta" 
  Mos harroni : Fjalet e urta te gjuhes sone shqipe jane nje thesar i paçmuar. Le te mundohemi te gjithe te sjellim sa me shume ne kete teme dhe te kenaqemi duke i lexuar ato ne ditet e mevoneshme.

Me respekt AfterDark

----------


## California^Babe

Dashuria nuk do fjale por vetem veprime.

by the way i love you :P

ps: sorry my beb but i will keep it up to you.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Duaje atdhene si shqiponja folene. 
Feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria.
Ai qe vetem per vete punon eshte si nje dru qe peme s'leshon.
Besa e shqiptarit si purteka e arit.
Mo i shiko gunen, po shikoji punen.
Fshati qe duket nuk do kallauze.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Fisi eshte fis - nuk behet rigoni lis...
Brimat e gardhit dhe gojet e hallkut nuk mbyllen kurre.
Pemen qe ka kokrra gjuajne me shume.
Frika ruan vreshtin.
Gjuha vete ku dhemb dhembi.


Disa shprehje:

-Sado poshte te kete rene nje grua, prape se prape ajo qendron me lart se cdo burre....M.Gorki

-Per shpirtin e semure nga mekati
Cdo loder duket lajmerim i fatit
Nga frika fajesia dridhet, zverdhet
Dhe derdhet krejt nga frika se mos derdhet
                                                           Shekspir

----------


## macia_blu

> _Postuar më parë nga dikeafajtore_ 
> *Fisi eshte fis - nuk behet rigoni lis...
> Brimat e gardhit dhe gojet e hallkut nuk mbyllen kurre.
> Pemen qe ka kokrra gjuajne me shume.
> Frika ruan vreshtin.
> Gjuha vete ku dhemb dhembi.
> 
> 
> Disa shprehje:
> ...

----------


## macia_blu

Njeriu me i rrezikshem eshte  mosmirnjohesi.
Kush e njeh dhimbjen di edhe te sherohet.
Bien  vetem ata qe mund te ngrihen prap, te pamundurit as nuk bien as nuk ngjiten.
Jane te zot ata qe dine te mbrohen nga te tjeret, po me te zot jane ata qe dine te mbrojne edhe te tjeret nga vetja.
Poezia, eshte dhimbja jone e  bere ne fjale... perkedhelet  shpirti ne nje poezi...pastaj vjen nje  dhimbje tejter per te thene nje poezi te re... edhe  ne dhimbje te bukura ka poezi te ndjeshme.
....duke  iu dashur  pafundesisht ne te gjithe pafundesite e mia...
pershendet macia blu.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Besa e Shqiptarit si purteka e Arit     :shkelje syri:

----------


## macia_blu

bie kembana e mengjesit ne kishen e diejve.
Yjet kane mbetur pa shtpi.
Matemi me dashuri jo me emra.
macet bien, po bien ne kembe ama.
 durimi i madh merr permasat e lojes.
Une jam nje hiq hutaq,  per te hutuarit e mij
per  dashamiret jam nje dritare  me shume
ne qiellin e shiut, prej nga ku vjen ylberi.
(e shikon sa pershtypje me ka bere syri yt i shkelur o superstar...?te falenderoj per vemendjen  dhe pergjigjen)
 :i hutuar:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*Fjale te urta nga populli.* 



Ai qe di me se shumti flet me se paku. 

Burri eshte koka, kurse gruaja eshte qafa.

Dardha e ka bishtin mbrapa.

Dielli duket qe ne mengjes.

Degjo shtate a tete dhe perseri bej si di vete.

Dy duar per nje koke.

Dy kunguj nen nje sqetull s' mbahen.

C'te mbjellesh, do te korresh.

Edhe bari i njome digjet neper te thate.

Fjalet jane gra, veprat burra.

Gruaja fut shejtanin ne shishe.

Gjella me kripe dhe kripa me karar. 

Gjuha, vete ku dhemb dhembi.

Gjuha kocka s' ka e kocka thyen.

Gur-gur behet mur.

I zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta.

Jeto sikur do vdesesh neser. dhe meso sikur do jetosh gjithmone. 

Kali i botes te le ne mes te udhes.

Kalliri me buk e mban koken poshte, ai bosh e mban perpjete.

Kur s' ke koke, ke kembe.

Koka ben, koka peson.

Kush te do, te shan.

Kush lyp shume, e humb dhe ate qe ka.

Mat shtate here, e pre nje here.

Me mire nje veze sot, sesa nje pule mot.

Me thuaj me ke rri, te te them se cili je.

Me nje lule s' vjen pranevera.

Mendje e shendoshe ne trup te shendoshe.

Me mikun ha e pi, por tregeti mos bej.

Mos shiko gunen, po shiko punen.

Mos hiq petullat me duart e tjeterit.

Nga ferra del trendafili, ashtu si dhe nga trendafili del ferra.

Nuk ngopet ariu me miza.

Nuk I bihet fyellit gjithnje ne nje vrime.

Nje dru i shtrember, shtremberon gjithe stiven.

Njera dore lan tjeteren, te dyja fytyren.

Nje mik i mire duket ne kohe te veshtire.

Nje gur s mban mur.

Njeriun llafazan edhe shurdhi e degjon.

Peshku ne det, tigani ne zjarr.

Peshku i madh e ha te voglin.

Pi rakine, mos pi mente.

Pune shume, e fjale pak.

Punen e sotme mos e ler per neser.

Qeni qe leh shume, nuk te ha.

Qejfi ha dhe kumbulla te tharta.

S' behen petullat me uje. 

Nuk bie rrufeja ne nevojetore. 

Shtriji kembet sa ke jorganin. 

S'mbahet shtepia me mjell hua.

Ujku qimen e nderron por zakonin s' e harron.

----------


## Inconstant Moon

iiii mi paske marre te gjitha sa dija  .... sa te bukura qe jane shumica! Kam per ti perseritur njehere te gjitha sa kam pas ditur e po lexoj, qe t'i perdor ne tel. e emaile me prinderit se shume me ngacmojne kur flas shqipoanglishtce  :ngerdheshje: 


po kjo quhet?... secili per vete, Zoti per te gjithe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbRoma

Orion_DYRRAHU paske harruar disa  :buzeqeshje: 

* Njera dore lan tjetren te dyja bashke lajne fytyren 
Prit gomar sa te dali bar
Kur nuk ke pulen , ha sorren* 

V.O Per sonte mjaftojne shihemi njehere tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Beqari002

Mos u jepni qenve c eshte  e shenjet,mos i hidhni margaritaret tuaja para derrave,qe te mos kthehen kunder jush!

Eshte dicka mizore te luash me ndjenjat e nje tjetri duke e bere qe te pres me kot!

    Mjerimi dhe turpi  do te bien mbi ate qe nuk pranon korigjimin,por ai qe degjon qortimin do te nderohet!

    Cdo peme qe nuk prodhon fryt     te shkelqyer pritet dhe digjet ne zjarr.

     Mos gjykoni me , qe te mos gjykoheni.

     Gruaja nuk ha buken e pertacise.

     Edhe foshnja ka uri per dituri.

     Me ane te njohurise qlirohen te drejtit.

     Mbar bota dergjet ne fuqine e te ligut.

     Asnje femije nuk ka vdekur asnjehere nga perqafimet dhe perkdheljet.

     Te vejat e menqura rrine te zena me vepra te mira.

      Mos e le pasdore dhuraten qe eshte ne ty.

      Ndero vejushat qe me te vertete jane vejusha.

      Ti qe prediko mos vidh.

      Ai qe thot se eshte ne drite,mirepo urren vellan e tij,ai eshte ende ne erresire.

----------


## une_e_dua_detin

Feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria.

_______________
La vie e miserable?
Nuk e dinit? Pse se provoni?

----------


## DINA

TRIMI I MIRE ME SHOKE SHUME.

PUNE,PUNE NATE E DITE QE TE SHOHIM PAKEZ DRITE.

ME THUAJ C'SHOKE KE TE TE THEM SE CILI JE.

PUNEN E SOTME MOS E LERE PER NESER.

SHEH RRUSHI RRUSHIN E PIQET.

NAMI NE QIELL, B.... NE DIELL.

MENDJA E SHENDOSHE NE TRUP TE SHENDOSHE.

MOS I TREGO BABAIT ARRAT.

FJALA E SHQIPTARIT SI PURTEKA E ARIT.

FJALET E SHUMTA JANE FUKARALLEK.

VAJTI SI CJAPI TE KASAPI.

ME NJE LULE S'VJEN PRANVERA.

DHI E ZGJEBOSUR E BISHTIN PERPJETE.

----------


## AfterDark

Dashuria eshte si pule e zeze, ne çdo zemer ben nga nje veze.
Dashuria eshte si qen stani, fillone e leh sa here qe vjen çobani

----------


## AfterDark

Qe prej kohesh rron e thena: "qingji i mire pi dy nena" por nuk dini me te rene:" pi servili gjithe kopene"

----------


## bjondina

DUAJE ATDHENE SI SHQIPONJA FOLENE.
DRURI I SHTREMBER PRISH GJITHE STIVEN.
NGA E THENA NE TE BERE NA NDAN NJE LUM I TERE.
KUSH I BEN GROPEN SHOKUT BIE VETE BRENDA.
KOKA BEN KOKA PESON.
KUR SKE KOKE KE KEMBE.
MALI ME MALIN PUQET NJERIU ME NJERINE JO.
SA TE RROSH DO MESOSH.
SOT KEMI SOT HAME NESER SHOHIM DYNJANE.

----------


## Nuska

Nje fjale e urte shqiptare por pak e modernizuar.
Versioni i shekullit te 21: 
"Qingji i urte pi shurren e tij."
 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------

